# anderson french door hinge adjustment



## hhiland (Mar 6, 2011)

What is the process for adjusting the allen screws for the hinges on an in swing anderson french door? There are two allen screws on each of the 3 hinges. The door is tight on the bottom edge. The regular screws to the frame and to the door are all tight.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If you don't have the instructions, don't try it. You should be able to find the instructions on Andersens website.


----------

